# Rebooting on Paramount +



## Amphicar (9 mo ago)

So, all seemed good with latest Android update until ....

Was watchung "The Offer" on Paramount+. When iit goes to commercial about half way through,, BAM, the Tivo reboots. Restart and resume watching, same thing happens. Switched to Chromecast TV device, no issues there.

Grrrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

I watch Paramount+ a lot. I watch the Star Trek shows, and I haven't had that happen. But I take streaming as an experimental thing for me as my Internet isn't reliable some days.


----------



## TV2 (Nov 5, 2021)

Have you tried to clear the cache and storage for the app? Perhaps remove and re-install. Ive found that helps with all kinds of issues. However, I cant comment on the Paramount app specifically.


----------



## Amphicar (9 mo ago)

Tried clearing cache. Made it through episode 4. Episode 5 rebooted on 1st commercial. Cleared cache again, did not fix problem. Once more, had to go back to Chromecast. 

Definitely a pattern where it crashes on going to commercial. 

A lot to like about the TIVO, but I can see why issues like this drive people away.


----------



## robinhoodc (Jul 15, 2021)

Try replacing the power adapter that came with the TiVo Stream 4K. Mine used to reboot occasionally but I replaced the power adapter with an old 5W iPhone adapter I had laying around. No more spontaneous reboots since then.


----------



## Amphicar (9 mo ago)

robinhoodc said:


> Try replacing the power adapter that came with the TiVo Stream 4K. Mine used to reboot occasionally but I replaced the power adapter with an old 5W iPhone adapter I had laying around. No more spontaneous reboots since then.


I can certainly try that, but it is not totally random. The reboot happens when Paramount goes to commercial. Thanks.


----------



## Chris Rickert (3 mo ago)

I am having the same exact issue as you. It's always during the commercial break. The Tivo Stream reboots. Even if you have premium, it reboots when the commercial break would have been. No other app, Hulu, Starz, Amazon, Netfix causes it to reboot.

This happens on every show. Every time I watch and is very frustrating! 

Sometimes I can go back in and continue watching. Other times it will come up with a message that says "We are having technical difficulties" when I go back and pick the show to watch.

Has anyone come up with a solution to this?


----------



## Amphicar770 (Jan 12, 2017)

My solution was to give up on the Stream. Between this and the remotes dropping connection constantly, it was to much of a headache. Unfortunately, Tivo has shown zero interest in resolving these issues.


----------

